# ChromaBlue Exposure Time



## Dblack86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey I been fighting with this exposure time and every time I feel like I'm over exposing. I have 320watt unit doing 1x1 coating and using 155 mesh counts. I have tried exposing at 4 minutes, 3 minutes, 2m 55s, 1m 55s, 1m. Can anybody tell me a good exposure time that will give me a good washout?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

No. 

If you ask 10 people, you'll get 10 responses and none of them will work for you 

Photopolymers cure considerably faster than diazo and dual cure emulsions.

And you have a 320 watt what type of source?

Lot of different variables to consider.

Minimize the guess work and do a step-wedge test or use a single-step calculator.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

https://youtu.be/znwuwbto4lk


----------

